# New car detail Golf R



## steveo1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

So I have finally got round to posting up the pics of my new car detail. I picked up my new Golf R in Lapiz Blue at the start of October after having ordered it 6 months prior, I asked the dealer to leave the car as it was off the transporter which they happily obliged with.
As soon as I got her home I set about the detail. In prep for this I had spoken to PB regarding the best options for longevity of protection and looks. Whilst speaking to PB Clark told me that the paint would be very soft, unusual for a VW! Anyway I settled for Gyeon MOHS for protection, I also had to do a one stage polish with my DA and spent almost 3 full days on the detail.

Products used:
CC Satsuma Snow Foam
Gyeon Bathe+
AutoSmart Tardis
Gyeon Tar
Gyeon Iron
Menzerna Super Finish Plus 3800
Gyeon Prep
Gyeon MOHS
Gyeon Rim
Gyeon Trim
Gyeon Tyre
Gyeon View
Gyeon Fabricoat
Werkstat Prot (Interior & Engine Bay)

Now for some photos! Camera skills arent the best, some taken with my new DSLR (which I cant use properly yet) and my iPhone!

Before






Now for the obligatory snow foam pic!! 


A bit of bleeding from Gyeon Iron


Before she was dried off


After the car was fully air and towel dried


Now onto the correction stage
Before:


and After:


Finished for the first day and parked up for the night


Now onto the finished pics:


















And of course a cheeky beading shot!!! 


Thanks for taking the time to read the detail of my new Golf R. Its an amazing car and I am glad I traded in my Mk6 GTD for her


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Great job mate, nice looking car :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

wow is that your place looks stunning and the surroundings sod the car (still a very nice car) anymore piccies without giving too much location etc away


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Great job. Lapiz blue is probably one of ,y favourite VAG colours.


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

stunning car!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wonderful, Wonderful, Wonderful. Absolutely gorgeous, and a lovely spec too.

Nice work.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and loving the colour


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely Blue colour, the best colour for the R IMO, and nice detailing too. I can't believe the swirls on the thing coming from the dealership :doublesho, but should I be surprised?


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks amazing mate! Love lapiz blue :thumb:


----------



## steveo1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Lovely Blue colour, the best colour for the R IMO, and nice detailing too. I can't believe the swirls on the thing coming from the dealership :doublesho, but should I be surprised?


There were heaps of swirls all over the car, the pic I put up was some of the worst ones! Thankfully it was easy to correct!


----------



## steveo1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> wow is that your place looks stunning and the surroundings sod the car (still a very nice car) anymore piccies without giving too much location etc away


Cheers bud! I don't have any more pics around my house though! Autumn makes everything look better


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

I have such love for these since one blew me away on a country road about three weeks ago - you are a lucky man !!


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

that's one cool clean car! nice specs!


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Awesome!! Love these. I wish I could have dsg on my vrt Corrado. And 4wd for that matter


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job,looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

That thing is dripping wet, looks stunning!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

That's one well protected R:thumb:

Nicely specified and good effort to achieve that end result.

I'm not a fan of the standard wheels so it's nice to see one with the option's which seem to be quite rare

Enjoy ownership

Chris


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice car mate, top detail.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Superb motor mate and great write up. Must be a great feeling being able to detail your new car from scratch. Those wheels just make all the difference and are worth every penny extra compared to the standard ones. Enjoy


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

Great car and an option for when I replace my S1. There are a few round my area and would love to see one in something other than blue as they all seem to be in this colour. Does look nice though.


----------



## steveo1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Stu Mac said:


> Superb motor mate and great write up. Must be a great feeling being able to detail your new car from scratch. Those wheels just make all the difference and are worth every penny extra compared to the standard ones. Enjoy


Thanks for your comments bud, I've never owned a brand new car before and your right it's an awesome feeling


----------



## awoogar (Aug 27, 2013)

Love the colour, great job plenty off gloss there buddy.


----------



## Filtrum (Dec 31, 2010)

Love the gloss and the reflections, lovely car although I am biased having its baby brother.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great looking car mate, looking sharp!


----------



## gt001 (Aug 2, 2015)

Fantastic car. Love the colour and the wheels.


----------



## dcalde78 (Feb 3, 2015)

steveo1986 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to read the detail of my new Golf R. Its an amazing car and I am glad I traded in my Mk6 GTD for her


Funny you should mention the Mk6. My friend's dad did the exact same thing, he traded in their '60 plate 2.0 TDI for a Mk7 R, same colour, SV65 as well, I think from Specialist in Aberdeen. I assume yours came from the same place?


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

Gorgeous looking cars. And no slouches!


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice job. Great colour.


----------



## steveo1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

dcalde78 said:


> Funny you should mention the Mk6. My friend's dad did the exact same thing, he traded in their '60 plate 2.0 TDI for a Mk7 R, same colour, SV65 as well, I think from Specialist in Aberdeen. I assume yours came from the same place?


Yeah mine came from Specialist Cars as well. Small world!


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

I've not seen that colour on the Golf R until your post. IMHO, it is the pick of the options. Thanks for such excellent photos!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

dcalde78 said:


> Funny you should mention the Mk6. My friend's dad did the exact same thing, he traded in their '60 plate 2.0 TDI for a Mk7 R, same colour, SV65 as well, I think from Specialist in Aberdeen. I assume yours came from the same place?


mines my first golf (GTD) but from what ive read and been told its miles apart from the MK6 build and especially interior love being in mine can only imagen the R power to match its a very very nice place to be


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice job, how did you find the Gyeon to apply?


----------



## steveo1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

ALANSHR said:


> Nice job, how did you find the Gyeon to apply?


Gyeon was easy to use once you learn that a little goes a long way! I don't have the best lighting in my garage so the hardest part for me was making sure I had buffed off the MOHS fully! It turned out I hadn't and I had left a few streaks on the bonnet. However I managed to remove this using a few applications of Gyeon Cure. 
So all in all I would say its quite a good and relatively easy product to use.:thumb:


----------



## Prydar (Jul 22, 2015)

Bit of a Gyeon fan then?  great car, amazing colour and a good job though!


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great work on the detail, makes me really miss my MK7 Golf R, remember the first day I got mine and I spent 2 days detailing it.:buffer:


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Lovely colour. The golf R seem to be taking the gti crown these days.


----------



## ssben83 (Oct 31, 2015)

You love your Gyeon! Looks amazing though! I have just taken delivery of my Golf R Estate in the same colour. May be a while until I can give it some winter protection!


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

Stunning car and great work  always had a soft spot for the Golf R since they released the Mk6, definitely a car I wouldn't mind owning!


----------

